# Coding my New F30 vMax?!



## mtec (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello,

i need a little help for my project...

I use NCS expert with Adapter...

And now i want coded the Vmax the 320d 184 HP

from BMW gives only for 240 KMH free but the Car can faster ;-))

I found in the EGS Modul VMAX with the Value of 240...

When i use a higher Value 255 the take it but the new value its not save.

i use the 2690 Code ... with Esys...

I need a code or Tip with this Module is not write Protectet...

All anather Codings works well only the VMAX not...

Sorry for my English

THX a Lot

But i need Help from a Profi


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

I'm a bit confused. Did you use NCS Expert or E-sys?

Either way, although the following thread is just for the F10, the process is similar and might be worth to take a look at for your F30: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=630462 ..it kinda looks like it's not all too easy to actually increase your limiter..


----------



## mtec (Aug 11, 2012)

ESYS ... SOrry...


----------

